
We've updated the radios and checkboxes on GOV.UK - joelanman
https://designnotes.blog.gov.uk/2016/11/30/weve-updated-the-radios-and-checkboxes-on-gov-uk/
======
celticninja
they missed a trick by not making all those radio buttons on the explanation
page actually functional so you could see what changed each time i.e. the hit
area.

